# I found ZEFRONS twin



## ette (Sep 2, 2007)

This guy from the German band US5 (which is GREAT for lolz):













LOOKS JUST LIKE boy du jour Zac Efron:












Hey, so if Efron screws up, Disney now has a replacement, right?


----------



## xsnowwhite (Sep 2, 2007)

ahha omg they do look alot alike!


----------



## gabi1129 (Sep 4, 2007)

lol. that is crazy!


----------



## tsukiyomi (Sep 5, 2007)

Wow, they do look alike.


----------



## vivaXglamlove (Sep 5, 2007)

Zac Efron is so gorgeous.

As link larkin, He was beyond gorgeous.


----------



## spectrolite (Sep 6, 2007)

Hmm they do indeed look similar. German boy looks more human though. Effron looks wooden and lifeless...Like a puppet or an android. Or Mandroid if you prefer. Look at him! He only has 1 facial expression :|


----------



## user79 (Sep 6, 2007)

That Efron guy looks like a woman.


----------



## almmaaa (Sep 6, 2007)

OMG they look so much alike LOL


----------



## MAC_Pixie04 (Sep 7, 2007)

I think Zac Efron is super cute lol even though he does look like a MANnequin most of the time.


----------



## Kiseki (Sep 9, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MAC_Pixie04* 

 
_I think Zac Efron is super cute lol even though he does look like a MANnequin most of the time._

 
Maybe it's the way they do his makeup.


----------

